
Launching v2.0 of Zero Bullshit CRM - epicplugins
We are launching version 2.0 of Zero BS CRM for WordPress. 1 year on. It&#x27;s matured a LOT. Hope you guys like it https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zerobscrm.com&#x2F;extensions&#x2F;
======
philiphodgen
Clickable
[https://zerobscrm.com/extensions/](https://zerobscrm.com/extensions/)

